# Frame assembly jigs: Walter t. Kelley vs brushy mountain



## Runswithbees (Feb 1, 2012)

Does anyone know which frame assembly jig is better? The Brushy Mountain one or the Walter T. Kelley. . . .


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a Brushy Mountain model.

It's OK, perhaps some have experience with both... 

I have some Mann Lake pf-120's and a few hundred wooden frames. I believe I may have prefered using all pf-120's... and skipping all of the glue, stapling, wiring....


----------



## StevenG (Mar 27, 2009)

I only have the Walter Kelley version, have assembled several thousand frames with it.
Works well. No complaints at all. Periodically I have to scrape the excess glue off it that oozes out of the frame joints.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

I know this is not either of those, but I built this one with minimal tools and it works great (www.myoldtools.com) click on beekeeping page.


----------



## Mustang (Jan 10, 2011)

Runswithbees said:


> Does anyone know which frame assembly jig is better? The Brushy Mountain one or the Walter T. Kelley. . . .


 I have Brushy's and I have seen Kelley's. Kelley's is better holds the frame tight.


----------



## mmiller (Jun 17, 2010)

ken rice said:


> I know this is not either of those, but I built this one with minimal tools and it works great (www.myoldtools.com) click on beekeeping page.


Thats the one I built. Scrap lumber and about 10 minutes of time. Works great!

Mike


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

ken rice said:


> I know this is not either of those, but I built this one with minimal tools and it works great (www.myoldtools.com) click on beekeeping page.


Same here. Seems to work great and didn't cost anything.


----------



## pascopol (Apr 23, 2009)

Mine is same like yours, works great and "cost" me 15 min to make out of scrap boards.


----------



## theriverhawk (Jun 5, 2009)

Build your own and save the $30!!!! It works just as good if not better!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

mmiller said:


> Thats the one I built. Scrap lumber and about 10 minutes of time. Works great!
> 
> Mike


Same here. Its a box with 2 slits in it. Easy peasy.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

I made the same jig, extended the length to do 20 frames @ a time. pretty simple.


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

I also made the jig,the two boards that slide in i took and added a 45 degree angle on the one edge.Helps make the end bar slide in more easily.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

There is an easier way to make the jig if you don't have a lot of woodworking equipment.. I do, but, I just cut a slot on front and rear, top and bottom and lay a piece of wood in it. I will try to take photos and post to show what I mean. End bars are good and tight for stapling or nailing. You can make it using a spare Medium or Shallow super using just a hand saw. I will try to photograph today and post photo. Nothing complex. cchoganjr


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Cleo, did you get a chance to take a picture of your frame jig yet.  I'm one of those woodworking tool and abilities deprived folks that could use a simple way of building the jig. 

Ed


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Bushkillfarms frame assembly jig


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Look in build it yourself on this forum easy to build works great


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I bought the cheapest super from Mann Lake, I wanted a shallow, but they gave me a medium. I put it together making sure it was square as can be, then chopped about 2" out of the middle. I had two pieces of wood already cut to fit inside a 10 frame box so I just screwed them in place with some end bars in for spacing. Works great, I attach the top bars then remove from the jig and just use two rubberbands to keep all the frames tight to each other and square then attach the bottom bar and done.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Made mine out of the ribs of used pallets, i do 15 at a time and its made to hold 3/4" thick end bars. If you can I would highly suggest making your own.

Edit: I can assemble deep, medium, and shallows (which i dont use) with it


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Intheswamp..others...Here are three photos of my frame assembly jig. I used a medium as the base. It will hold 1-12 at a time.

As you can see from photo I placed the end bars against each side of the super, then I nailed a 3/4 X 3/4 on the top edge of the super.This leaves a gap of 1 1/8. Do the same on the bottom.

Place from 1 to 12 end bars on each side of the frame jig. This will space them, and keep them straight.

Next you place the top bars on the end bars and glue/nail/staple the top bars to the end bars

Next you turn the jig over and insert the bottom bars. Then glue/nail/staple the bottom bars.

Next you pull the 3/4 X3/4 pieces out, and remove the assembled fram. Place a nail/staple from the end bar into the bottom side of the top bar and the frames are assebled. The jig holds the frames square, and makes it easy to asseble the frames.

I also have a one at a time assembly jig which works great if you are using a nail/staple gun.

Any questions, let me know, [email protected]

























cchoganjr


----------



## evheide (Aug 22, 2012)

Plans for the jig many referred to earlier are posted elsewhere on this forum: http://robo.bushkillfarms.com/downloads/beekeeping/FrameAssemblyJig.pdf


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks, Cleo!! I think I can knock together one of these. Matter of fact I've got a super that came to me with the shelf hanger rabbet and the handle cut upside down on one of the sides  that I can use for this. I'm using all 8-frame mediums so I'll have to cut the box down in size but it shouldn't be too big of an issue. 

Thanks again for the pictures, they help me understand your design greatly!

Take care,
Ed


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

ken rice said:


> I know this is not either of those, but I built this one with minimal tools and it works great (www.myoldtools.com) click on beekeeping page.


If you don't have the skills or tools to cut the slots, you can drill one inch holes and use one inch round dowels for the rods. Packing tape or wax will keep the glue from sticking to your rods.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

The one I posted requires no special skills or tools. It can be built with a hand saw. You simply nail the pieces of wood on the top and bottom of the super, (along the sides and front/rear). You can use any width of wood for the spacer and the width. (see photo).

I also have a single frame jig that I like when I am using a crown staple gun and no glue. I will try to get photos in the next few days and post. It is faster than the multiple frame jig, if you are not using glue and nails.( I recommend glue if you are using nails). I assemble most of mine with 1 1/2 inch staples and I don't use glue any more when I assemble frames. With 1 1/2 inch crown staples, you are not going to pull them apart.

cchoganjr


----------



## taydeko (Jan 3, 2012)

I really like yours, Cleo. Very Simple. I have a similar one that would be a little harder. I just cut 5/16" dadoes in the sides of a shallow super I made and have a 1/4 inch piece of wood to slide in that holds the sides. You could cut the dado with a circular saw or a hand saw if necessary. Not quite as simple as yours, but I like it and it cost me some scrap wood and about 15 minutes.

Ted


----------



## ryandebny (Apr 17, 2010)

The kelley new style use to be great. I've used them for years. Now they redesigned them so they are easier to manufacture. They didn't mention this before I bought 1000 of them. Problem is they don't fit as tight, and the new groove has left a hole that is perfect for a hive beetle to hide in.
Brushy mt here I come.


----------

